# Is my LaMancha pregnant?



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

This will be Rose's second freshening, she is at day 145 on the 25th of may. We can't figure out if 
She is pregnant or not. What do you think?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate to say it, but she doesn't look preggy to me....her pooch is withdrawn, not like my girls when they are preggy, they are soft and just a bit inflamed. But then, I could be wrong, so keep watching her closely! Have you felt any movement? Does she eat less? Is it possible she got in with the buck at a latter date?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Does she normally have an udder?


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

We brought her on a date to see the buck, so she couldn't have been bred later, she's had an udder ever since we dried her off in December.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, I don't think that looks like a pregnant "cha cha". Maybe she had a "5 day heat" and you didn't see it? I have 2 I couldn't get bred in Jan. This year I'm starting earlier, that way if I miss it I will still have time before they stop cycling.


----------

